# Old Age Makeup by Mr. Chicken



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Whew, busy past couple of weeks making this come together. Not strictly haunt related, but a fun project I think y'all will appreciate. :jol:


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Great job! Very convincing!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Damn, is there anything you can't do?!?

Impressive transformation, Mr C! Your model makes a good looking old lady


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

I so want to be you when I grow up! Beautiful work!!!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

That's great. But you know what would be really impressive? If you could take an old lady like me and make her look like a 20 year old again. Now that would be the ticket. And I bet there would be a lot of money in that. There are a lot of us old ladies around. Love your work Jasper.


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

Mr. Chicken = Next Level

What did you use for the grey streaks in her hair?


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks, folks!
Highbury, it's just Ben Nye hair white, applied and rubbed out as much as possible to keep it from looking painted on.


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

Excellent as usual.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Beautifully done. I wouldn't have known it was makeup from the picture.


----------



## Silent Howl (May 31, 2012)

really cool. looks authentics


----------

